# itunes 10 convert to wav? Option no longer listed



## welli (Jul 8, 2010)

Need to convert .m4a files to .wav so that I can use in Windows Movie Maker, but itunes10 no longer shows this easy conversion as an option (older version offered "convert to .wav" when right clicking on song. Now only offers to "convert to .aac", don't know what this is). How can I convert and use in WMM? If another option is available, would appreciate instructions. Thank you!


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

>edit
>preferences (click general tab)
>import settings
>import using (drop down box) select wav encoder

that will change the default rip output from aac to wav

with the default rip format changed you should now have the option when right clicking on a song to "create wav version"

edit - just remembered I'm using version 9, hopefully changing the default rip output will work for you in version 10 as well


----------



## welli (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you--tried this, but got when I clicked to "convert to .wav version" I got a message that said "song could not be converted because protected files cannot be converted to other formats". How do I unprotect?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

The only way to legally convert the files is to burn them to a CD and then rip the CD to WAV.

If you have a lot of them you can use a CD-RW and keep re-using it.


----------

